# 2 OC or not 2 OC



## ron-e-g (Jul 2, 2010)

I've been considering overclocking for some time. I think my system would respond well but not sure. Advised? i7 950, Asus sabertooth X58 Mobo 24 GB Corsair Memory .

What other information needed? I have CPUID and Speccy. I have AERO expert fan control operating 3 fans, water cooling, and Cooler Master case.


----------



## Deejay100six (Nov 24, 2007)

Hi,

Not 100% sure that its up to date but, did you read this? It may give you some tips.

http://www.techsupportforum.com/for...erclocking-read-here-for-starters-232382.html


----------



## ron-e-g (Jul 2, 2010)

Yes, not sure how the OCCT stress software works?


----------



## ron-e-g (Jul 2, 2010)

When I started OCCT it went for 2 seconds and stopped with a unknown error! Then a Microsoft warning window popped up about Data Loss!!

I look in the help window..nothing I go to the web site it's seems to be down for maintenance.


----------

